# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التصنيف في موضوع: ((البدعة عند علماء الحديث)).

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
التصنيف في موضوع: ((البدعة عند علماء الحديث)).حظي موضوع "البدعة" باهتمامٍ كبيرٍ من جانب علماء المسلمين؛ فما من عِلْم من العلوم الشرعية إلَّا تكلم أصحابُه عن البدعة وأحكامِها, والمبتدعين وموقف الإسلام منهم.
وقد أفرد كثيرٌ من العلماءِ موضوعَ البدعة بالتأليف، وما كتب في هذا الموضوع يمكن تصنيفه على ثلاثة أقسام:
القسم الأول: 
كتب تناولت بعض البدع الحادثة، مثل بدعة الاحتفال بالموالد وغيرها من المناسبات من غير تعرضٍ لتعريف البدعة والتأصيل لها، ومن ذلك:
ـ "القولُ الفصْلُ في حكم الاحتفال بمولد خير الرُّسْل"ِ ، تأليف الشيخ إسماعيل بن محمد الأنصاري.
ـ "التحذير من البدع" , وهو مؤلف صغير يحوي أربع رسائل في حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف, وليلة الإسراء والمعراج, وليلة النصف من شعبان, وتكذيب الرؤية المزعومة من خادم الحجرة النبوية, تأليف الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز المفتي السابق للمملكة العربية السعودية، ورئيس هيئة كبار العلماء.
ـ "تبصير أولي الألباب ببدعة تقسيم الدين إلى قشر ولباب" , تأليف محمد بن أحمد بن إسماعيل المقدَّم.
ـ  "تمام الكلام في بدعة المصافحة بعد السلام" , تأليف محمد بن موسى نصير.
ـ "تحذير الساجد من اتخاذ القبور مساجد" , تأليف الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني.
القسم الثاني: 
كتب تناولت جملة من البدع، مع التأصيل للبدعة مفهومًا وحكمًا؛ ومن هذه الكتب:
ـ "الباعث على إنكار البدع والحوادث" ؛ تأليف عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم المقدسي, المعروف بـ" أبي شامة " المتوفى سنة 665هـ.
ـ "الأمر بالاتباع والنهي عن الابتداع" , تأليف جلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي المتوفى سنة 911هـ.
ـ "البدعة أسبابها ومضارها" , تأليف محمود شلتوت، شيخ الأزهر سابقًا.
ـ "إصلاح المساجد من البدع والعوائد" , تأليف محمد جمال الدين القاسمي المتوفى سنة 1332هـ, الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني .
ـ "فتاوى أئمة المسلمين بقطع لسان المبتدعين" , تأليف الشيخ محمد محمود خطاب السبكي، رئيس الجمعية الشرعية بمصر سابقًا.
ـ "الإبداع في مضار الابتداع" , تأليف الشيخ علي محفوظ العالم المصري الأزهري المتوفى سنة 1361هـ.
ـ "السنن والمبتدعات المتعلقة بالأذكار والصلوات" , تأليف الشيخ محمد عبد السلام خضر الشقيري.
ـ "تحذير المسلمين من الابتداع والبدع في الدين" , تأليف الشيخ أحمد بن حجر آل بوطامي البنعلي.
ـ "الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغلو والإجحاف" , للشيخ أبو بكر جابر الجزائري، عالم جزائري معاصر يدرس الفقه في المسجد النبوي بالمدينة.
القسم الثالث: 
كتب صنفت في التأصيل لمسألة البدعة, من هذه الكتب:
ـ "الاعتصام" , تأليف إبراهيم بن موسى الشاطبي المتوفى سنة 790هـ.
ـ "أصول في البدع والسنن" , تأليف محمد أحمد العدوي عالم مصري أزهري, وهو تلخيص لكتاب الاعتصام للشاطبي .
ـ "البدعة وأثرها السيئ في الأمة" , تأليف سليم بن عيد الهلالي .
ـ "البدعة والمصالح المرسلة" , تأليف الدكتور توفيق الواعي.
ـ "البدعة وموقف الإسلام منها" , تأليف الدكتور عزت علي عطية.
ـ "حقيقة البدعة وأحكامها" , تأليف الدكتور سعيد بن ناصر الغامدي.
ـ "علم أصول البدع" , تأليف علي حسن عبد الحميد.
ـ "قواعد معرفة البدع" , تأليف الدكتور محمد بن حسين الجيزاني.
ـ "موقف أهل السنة والجماعة من أهل الأهواء والبدع" , تأليف الدكتور إبراهيم ابن عامر الرحيلي.
ـ "تناقض أهل الأهواء والبدع في العقيدة دراسة نقدية في ضوء عقيدة السلف" , تأليف الدكتورة عفاف حسن محمد مختار.
ـ "البدع والحوادث" , تأليف ابن وضاح الأندلسي المتوفى 287هـ.
ـ "الحوادث والبدع" , تأليف أبي بكر الطرطوشي المتوفى سنة 530هـ.
ويضاف إلى الكتب السابقة عدد من المقالات التي نشرت في بعض الدوريات العربية, من ذلك:
ـ تقسيم البدع إلى سيئ وحسن, بقلم الشيخ محمد نجيب, نشرته مجلة الحكمة الصادرة في بريطانيا في عددها الحادي عشر شوال 1417هـ.
ـ البدعة طعن في الشريعة وقدح في كمالها, بقلم صالح بن سعود آل علي, نشرته مجلة البحوث والدراسات الإسلامية, الصادرة عن الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء, بالمملكة العربية السعودية في عددها الرابع عشر.
ـ البدع وأثرها في انحراف التصور الإسلامي, بقلم الدكتور صالح بن سعد السحيمي, نشرته مجلة البحوث والدراسات الإسلامية, الصادرة عن الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء, بالمملكة العربية السعودية في عددها السادس عشر .
ـ تعريف البدعة أنواعها وأحكامها, بقلم الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان, نشرته مجلة البحوث والدراسات الإسلامية, الصادرة عن الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء, بالمملكة العربية السعودية في عددها الثالث والعشرين.
هذا وأنا لم أقصد إلى حصر كل ما كتب في موضوع البدعة لكن أرى أنني ذكرت أهم ما كتب فيه .
لكن أهم الكتب التي أفردت في الكلام على موقف المحدثين من رواية المبتدع هي :
1- ((ثمرات النظر في علم الأثر))تصنيف محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير الصنعاني (ت1182هـ) ، وطبع بدار العاصمة – الرياض ، الطبعة الأولى سنة 1417هـ ، تحقيق رائد بن صبري أبو علفة. (151 صفحة + الفهارس).
2- ((البدعة وأثرها في الدراية والرواية))تصنيف الدكتور عائض القرني والكتاب في الأصل عبارة عن رسالة حصل بها المؤلف على درجة الماجستير من كلية أصول الدين بـ" أبها " - المملكة العربية السعودية.
وترجع أهميته إلى أنه أول رسالة علمية مفردة في موضوع موقف المحدثين من رواية المبتدع. 
يقع في (251 صفحة ).
3- ((حكم رواية المبتدع))تصنيف إبراهيم بن عبد الله الحازمي . وهو بحث كتبه المؤلف عندما كان طالبًا بكلية أصول الدين – قسم السنة وعلومها – المستوى الثالث ، وكان تحت إشراف الدكتور فالح الصغير . ثم راجعه الدكتور محمود ميرة .
وطبع في دار الشريف للنشر والتوزيع – الرياض ، الطبعة الأولى سنة 1413هـ . ويقع في (147 صفحة من القطع الصغير + الفهارس ).
4- ((حكم رواية الفاسق والمبتدع))تصنيف الدكتور خالد القريوتي ، طبع بالدار العثمانية – عمان ومكتبة الرشد – الرياض ، الطبعة الأولى سنة 1425هـ . ويقع في (51 صفحة) .
5- ((البدعة والمبتدعون في علم الجرح والتعديل))إعداد محمد إبراهيم داود الموصلي ، وطبع في مؤسسة الريان للطباعة والنشر – بيروت . الطبعة الأولى سنة 1416هـ ، ويقع في (35 صفحة من القطع الصغير )
6- ((البدعة عند علماء الحديث وأثرها في الرواية))تصنيف كاتب هذه السطور / علي أحمد عبد الباقي ، وهو عبارة عن بحث حصل به الباحث على درجة الماجستير بتقدير ( ممتاز ) من كلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة – قسم اللغة العربية تخصص دقيق (دراسات إسلامية – علم الحديث) سنة 1424هـ / 2003م .
ولم يطبع حتى الآن وهو قيد التنقيح والتحرير والزيادة .
7- ـ ((البدعة وأثرها في التجريح))مقال بقلم بدر عبد الرزاق عبد الله الماص, نشرته مجلة كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية في جامعة الكويت في عددها الحادي والثلاثين, ذو القعدة 1417هـ ـ أبريل 1997م.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا.

----------


## ابن رجب

موضوع موفق ,, بارك الله فيكم ياشيخ علي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسن الله إليكم شيخنا الفاضل

لو أتبعتم كل كتاب برابط تحميله إن كان متاحا، ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## الأندلسي

جزاكم الله خيرا 
موضوع قيم
من أهم هذه الكتب في نظري التي تتناول الجانب التأصيلي للبدعة

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الإخوة والمشايخ الأفاضل/
أبا حاتم ابن رجب
أبا مالك العوضي
الأندلسي
شرفني مروركم جميعًا.ومما وقفت عليه مؤخرًا مما يدخل في القسم الثاني :
- كتاب ((وكل بدعة ضلالة)) تأليف محمد المنتصر الريسوني (1360 - 1421هـ) ، خرج أحاديثه وعلق عليه أخونا الفاضل / عبد الرحمن بن أحمد الحميزي ، دار المنهاج - الرياض ، الطبعة الثانية 1426هـ..
ومما وقفت عليه مؤخرًا مما يدخل في القسم الثالث :
- المبتدعة وموقف أهل السنة والجماعة منهم ، تأليف الدكتور محمد يسري ، دار طيبة الخضراء - مكة المكرمة ، الطبعة الأولى سنة 1426هـ.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ أشرف بن محمد ، شكرًا لك : مرورك والدعاء

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ علي، ونفع بك، موضوع طيب من رجل طيب.

----------


## أبوعبدالله

بارك الله فيكم 
 صدر حديثا (علماء المغرب ومقاومتهم للبدع والتصوف والقبورية والمواسم) تأليف: مصطفى باحو.
ط: 1. جمادى الآخرة 1428 ــ يونيو 2007
الناشر: جريدة السبيل 

فهرس الكتاب: 
 كلمة الناشر ..............................  ...3
تقديم ..............................  ...........5
إنكار المالكية للبدع .........................15
المغاربة والتصوف................  ............51
علماء المغرب والقبورية............  ..........97
المغاربة والإحتفال بمواسم الأضرحة...........115
علماء المالكية والإحتفال بالمولد النبوي .....125
المالكية والمذهب الأشعري................  ..135
علماء المغرب والدعوة الوهابية ..............157
فهرس  ..............................  .........170

* ـ والكتاب يقع في (172) صفة من الحجم الصغير.
والكتاب جمع فيه المؤلف عشرات من النقول عن علماء المالكية الأقدمين منهم والمحدثين حول التحذير من البدع والمحدثات في الدين ...

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ (وليد الدلبحي)، جزاك الله خيرًا ، شكرًا على المرور.
الأخ (أبو عبد الله ) جزاك الله خيرًا على هذه المشاركة المفيدة 
والشيخ مصطفى باحو له كتاب نافع بعنوان (العلة وأجناسها عند المحدثين) 
فأحسب أن كتابه هذا سوف يكون نافعًا إن شاء الله .

----------


## أسـامة

موضوع رائع، إيجاز وإلمام... وفقك الله وسددك يا شيخنا الحبيب.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاك الله خيرا ياشيخ علي

ومما يدخل في القسم الثالث وإن لم يشترط صاحب الموضوع الحصر 
كتاب روائع البيان في الرد على من لم يفرق بين البدعة والمصلحة المرسلة والاستحسان 
للشيخ الدكتور سلمان بن نصر الدايه أستاذ أصول الفقه في الجامعة الإسلامية بغزة

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ أسامة ، شكرًا لك، بارك الله فيك .
الأخ أمجد جزاك الله خيرًا على هذه الفائدة العزيزة.
ولو أتحفتنا برابط للكتاب وورد أو أي شيء ، أو حتى كتابة أي معلومات عن الكتاب.
دار النشر ومكانه ، وعدد الصفحات.
أكن لك من الشاكرين.

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> التصنيف في موضوع: ((البدعة عند علماء الحديث))........................
> .......................
> 
> 4- ((حكم رواية الفاسق والمبتدع))تصنيف الدكتور خالد القريوتي ، طبع بالدار العثمانية – عمان ومكتبة الرشد – الرياض ، الطبعة الأولى سنة 1425هـ . ويقع في (51 صفحة) .
> 5- ((البدعة والمبتدعون في علم الجرح والتعديل))إعداد محمد إبراهيم داود الموصلي ، وطبع في مؤسسة الريان للطباعة والنشر – بيروت . الطبعة الأولى سنة 1416هـ ، ويقع في (35 صفحة من القطع الصغير )
> 6- ((البدعة عند علماء الحديث وأثرها في الرواية))تصنيف كاتب هذه السطور / علي أحمد عبد الباقي ، وهو عبارة عن بحث حصل به الباحث على درجة الماجستير بتقدير ( ممتاز ) من كلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة – قسم اللغة العربية تخصص دقيق (دراسات إسلامية – علم الحديث) سنة 1424هـ / 2003م .
> ولم يطبع حتى الآن وهو قيد التنقيح والتحرير والزيادة .
> 7- ـ ((البدعة وأثرها في التجريح))مقال بقلم بدر عبد الرزاق عبد الله الماص, نشرته مجلة كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية في جامعة الكويت في عددها الحادي والثلاثين, ذو القعدة 1417هـ ـ أبريل 1997م.
> وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا.


سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

حفظك الله ورعاك، فأسأل الله تعالى نسخةً من رسالتك التي حصلت بها على درجة الماجستير، وإن كانت نسخةً ما زالت قيد التنقيح والتحرير والزيادة، لأهمية الأمر،

قال الإمام الترمذي في كتاب الأحكام (باب 36) من الجامع:
1432 - حَدَّثَنَا عَلِىُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ عَنِ الْعَلاَءِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِىَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ « إِذَا مَاتَ الإِنْسَانُ انْقَطَعَ عَمَلُهُ إِلاَّ مِنْ ثَلاَثٍ صَدَقَةٌ جَارِيَةٌ وَعِلْمٌ يُنْتَفَعُ بِهِ وَوَلَدٌ صَالِحٌ يَدْعُو لَهُ » . قَالَ أَبُو عِيسَى هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ . تحفة 13975 - 1376   
وأخرجه النسائي في كتاب الوصايا (باب 8) من المجتبى، قال رحمه الله: أخبرنا علي بن حجر به ..

وعسى أن ينفع الله بها إخوة لك بالمغرب وبالسند ..ناهيك عن إخوة لك بين ذلك

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ولو أتحفتنا برابط للكتاب وور أو أي شيء ، أو حتى كتابة أي معلومات عن الكتاب.
> دار النشر ومكانه ، وعدد الصفحات.
> أكن لك من الشاكرين.


بارك الله فيك
كتب الشيخ لا تطبع في الخارج وأظنه يطبع كتبه على حسابه عندنا في بلدنا في مكتبة اسمها مكتبة الأخلاء
واسم الكتاب الدقيق : "روائع البيان في الرد على من زعم أن البدعة كالمصلحة المرسلة والإستحسان"
يقع في 233صفحة 
تكلم الشيخ عن البدعة وتعريفها وذمها في الشرع وأسبابها وأقسامها ومجالها
وتكلم عن المصلحة المرسلة وتعريفها وحجيتها وأقسامها ونماذج من فتاوى مستندة عليها 
واعتبار المظنة في الأحكام
ومجال عمل المصلحة والفرق بينها وبين البدعة
ثم تكلم عن الاستحسان بنفس الطريقة
والفرق بينه وبين البدعة
يعتمد المؤلف على الاعتصام للشاطبي كثيرا
ومن مصادره الاستصلاح للزرقا وغير ذلك
ولعلّي إن أذن الشيخ أن أرفع الكتاب وباقي كتبه 
والله أعلم

----------


## محمد السالم

من الكتب التي يجهل عنها الكثير من طلبة العلم ، والتي ألفت في ذم البدعة وأهلها كتاب الشيخ عثمان بن فودي رحمه الله ، واسمه ( إحياء السنة وإخماد البدعة ) وحجمه ليس بالقليل ، يقع في حوالي 250 صفحة . 

ومن الكتب المهمة في ذم البدع كذلك ، كتاب المدخل لابن الحاج ، ففيه شيء طيب جدا من ذم البدع والمحدثات . 

وهناك مخطوطات عتيق في مكتبة القرويين ينسب إلى يحيى بن عمر المالكي رحمه الله في ذم البدع ، وهو مسند يروي مؤلفه ويسند الآثار في ذم البدع ، ومن ارتفعت همته لهذا الكتاب فدونه اليهودي ميكلوش موراني ، وقد أخبرت به الدكتور عامر حسن صبري إذ هو على علاقة جيدة بمكلوش ، لعله يستطيع بمساعدة مكلوش إخراج الكتاب ، ولا أدري ماذا حصل بعدها 

وقد جمع راقم هذه السطور بحثا في البدع في مذهب الإمام مالك رحمه الله في البدع يجيء في أكثر من 300 صفحة ، هيجني عليه ما ينسب إلى الإمام مالك رحمه الله من تقسيم البدع إلى حسن وقبيح ، وقد وقفت على أثر خرجه ابن وضاح عن أشهب قال : كان مالك رحمه الله يكره البدع حتى ما كان منها في خير ! 

ومن خلال هذا البحث أقول إن أقوى مذهب في سد أبواب البدع ، بل أعظم مذهب رد البدع والمحدثات وحاربها هو المذهب المالكي بثوبه القشيب قبل أن تدخل إليه الأصول الفاسدة 

وقد انتهيت منه ودفعته للمطبعة ، وأعطيت نسخة للمراجعة ، ولكني لما أتمكن بعد من البدء في المراجعة لكثرة الأعمال ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع به كل من قرأه واطلع عليه

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> ولعلّي إن أذن الشيخ أن أرفع الكتاب وباقي كتبه 
> والله أعلم


جزاك الله خيرًا يا شيخ أمجد ، ونتمنى أن لا يكون لدى الشيخ مانع من ذلك .




> وقد جمع راقم هذه السطور بحثا في البدع في مذهب الإمام مالك رحمه الله في البدع يجيء في أكثر من 300 صفحة ، هيجني عليه ما ينسب إلى الإمام مالك رحمه الله من تقسيم البدع إلى حسن وقبيح ، وقد وقفت على أثر خرجه ابن وضاح عن أشهب قال : كان مالك رحمه الله يكره البدع حتى ما كان منها في خير ! 
> ومن خلال هذا البحث أقول إن أقوى مذهب في سد أبواب البدع ، بل أعظم مذهب رد البدع والمحدثات وحاربها هو المذهب المالكي بثوبه القشيب قبل أن تدخل إليه الأصول الفاسدة 
> وقد انتهيت منه ودفعته للمطبعة ، وأعطيت نسخة للمراجعة ، ولكني لما أتمكن بعد من البدء في المراجعة لكثرة الأعمال ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع به كل من قرأه واطلع عليه


بارك الله فيك يا شيخ محمد السالم ، ونتمنى لو وضعت لنا تلخيصًا لبحثكم للاستفادة منه حتى يطبع الكتاب ، أو حتى على الأقل خطة العمل فيه . وجزاك الله خيرًا مقدمًا .

----------


## محمد السالم

هذا فهرس بموضوعات الكتاب : 

المقدمة 	1
مناقب الإمام مالك رحمه الله	1
سبب اختيار الموضوع 	3
رد كلام السبكي في نسبة المالكية إلى الأشعرية ( حاشية )  	3
سبب نسبة الأقوال المنحرفة لأئمة السلف	4
طريقة القرآن في محاجة المخالفين للصراط المستقيم 	4
ضلال طريقة من ينتسب للأئمة في الفروع ويخالفهم في الأصول	5
مخالف الأئمة في الفروع يلزمه تضليل أئمته الذي يقتدي بهم في الفروع	6
تضليل بعض متأخري المالكية لابن أبي زيد واتهامه بتهم باطلة 	6
تضليل بعض متأخري المالكية لأبي عمر بن عبد البر واتهامه بالتجسيم 	7
بين القاضي عياض وابن عرفة 	8
انتحال بعض متأخري المالكية لمذهب الأشعري	9
فصل في اتباع الإمام مالك رحمه الله للحديث والسنن	10
فصل في اتباع مالك رحمه الله للآثار، وما كان عليه الخلفاء الراشدون 	12
منزلة عمل السلف عند الإمام مالك رحمه الله 	16
خبر الآحاد إذا جرى عمل السلف على خلافه	16
كراهة مالك رحمه الله فعل أمر لم يكن عليه السلف	17
فصل لا فرق بين البدع ، وكل بدعة ضلالة 	21
ترجمة أبي عمر بن عبد البر ، واتهامه بالتجسيم ودفاع القرطبي عنه ( حاشية ) 	22
فصل سد مالك رحمه الله أبواب البدع ، ونهيه عن أشياء من المباحات خشية الوقوع في البدعة	25
ترجمة الطرطوشي ، وموقفه وابن رشد من الغزالي ( حاشية ) 	25
فصل في تغير الزمان وذهاب السنن وانتشار البدع 	27
فصل في ذم علم الكلام المحدث	28
آثار عن الشافعي رحمه الله في ذم الكلام 	29
شهادة ابن عبد البر على أهل الكلام أنهم من أهل البدع في مذهب مالك 	30
ابن رشد الفقيه ، وموقفه من تدريس كتب أهل الكلام 	31
كتب الكلام ليست من كتب العلم 	31
أهل المغرب قبل ابن تومرت كانوا مجانبين للكلام منشغلين بعلوم الشريعة 	33
مجانبة ابن أبي زيد وتحذيره من علم الكلام 	33
بطلان نسبة ابن أبي زيد للأشعرية ( حاشية ) 	34
لم يظهر علم الكلام إلا في الخلافة العباسية  	36
كيف انتقلت كتب الكلام إلى بلاد الإسلام  	36
إبطال القاضي ابن رشد لطريقة الأشعرية في وجوب تعلم علم الكلام ، وأنه أول الواجبات 	39
فتوى فقيه تازى في علم الكلام ووجوب تعلمه 	43
فصل الإيمان قول وعمل 	44
فصل الكلام على التوحيد ، معناه وما يناقضه 	46
فصل في فضل كلمة التوحيد 	49
فصل حفظ جناب التوحيد ، وسد ذريعة الإشراك بالله 	50
تعظيم التماثيل والصور هو أصل الشرك في الأرض 	50
الصلاة إلى المصحف أو إلى الحجر 	51
صيانة عمر بن عبد العزيز قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعبد من دون الله 	51
النهي عن الصلاة إلى القبور 	52
النهي عن التلفظ بألفاظ تشبه ألفاظ الجاهلية 	54
النهي عن قول " لولا الله وفلان " 	55
فصل منع التبرك بالأشجار والأحجار والقبور حماية لجناب التوحيد 	56
فصل الذبح لغير الله 	58
فصل : الحلف بغير الله من المضاهاة لله تعالى 	60
فصل النهي عن الطيرة 	62
ومن الطيرة فتح  الختمة	62
فصل النهي من تعليق الأوتار والقلائد مخافة العين 	64
فصل هل يجوز تعليق الرقى بعد نزول المرض إذا كان بكلام الله تعالى 	66
فصل الرقى المحرمة والممنوعة شرعا 	69
فصل تعليق الخرز على النساء 	71
فصل في التنجيم 	72
فصل الاستمطار بالنجوم 	73
فصل في النهي عن الكهانة 	74
الباب الثاني : الأسماء والصفات	76
فصل في إثبات الأسماء الحسنى لله تعالى 	76
أسماء الله غير مخلوقة 	77
فصل الدهر ليس من أسماء الله تعالى 	78
فصل في إثبات الصفات للباري سبحانه من غير تمثيل ولا تحريف 	80
هل كان الإمام مالك يمتنع من رواية أحاديث الصفات 	80
إيراد أمثلة كثيرة على رواية مالك رحمه الله أحاديث الصفات	80
توجيه العلماء لمنع الإمام مالك من رواية حديث الصورة 	81
فصل في أن إثبات الصفات إثبات وجود لا إثبات كيفية 	92
فصل القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق 	93
فصل في  إثبات أن الله تعالى يحب المؤمنين ويرضى عنهم ، ويغضب ويسخط على الكافرين 	98
فصل إثبات الضحك من صفات رب العالمين 	98
فصل إثبات الوجه لربنا سبحانه	100
رد الفقيه ابن رشد على من نفى صفة الوجه من شيوخ الأشاعرة 	100
فصل إثبات اليدين لله تعالى 	102
قول الباقلاني في إثبات صفة اليدين ، ورده على من نفى هذه الصفة عن الله تعالى 	103
متى يكون إثبات الصفات تشبيها 	105
فصل قلوب العباد بين إصبعين من أصابع الرحمن 	107
فصل إثبات الحجب لله تعالى 	109
فصل إثبات العينين من صفات الله تعالى 	109
فصل إثبات العزة والجلال من صفات الله تعالى 	111
فصل هل الأمانة من صفات الله تعالى 	112
فصل العلم صفة من صفات العليم سبحانه	113
فصل الله في السماء وعلمه في كل مكان 	113
لم ينكر أحد صفة العلو لله تعالى حتى جاء متأخرو الأشاعرة 	113
فصل الرحمن على العرش استوى 	118
معنى الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول 	119
مقالة ابن أبي زيد في الاستواء على العرش وأنه بذاته 	122
تكفير بعض الفقهاء ابن أبي زيد لإثباته صفة العلو 	122
تحريف كثير من شراح الرسالة لمقالة ابن أبي زيد 	123
ذكر كلام اثنين من شراح الرسالة ممن أثبت لله تعالى صفة العلو 	124
نقل كلام أصحاب ابن أبي زيد وموافقتهم لكلام ابن أبي زيد 	124
نقل الذهبي رحمه الله كلام من صرح من أئمة السلف بأن الله على العرش بذاته 	126
فصل هل الله في كل مكان 	130
فصل إثبات الكرسي لربنا ، وأنه موضع القدمين 	131
فصل إثبات النزول للرب سبحانه بلا كيف 	131
عدم صحة المنقول عن الإمام مالك أن النزول نزول أمره سبحانه ، وليس نزوله الحقيقي الذي يليق بجلاله 	134
فصل  إثبات مجيء الله تعالى لفصل القضاء بين عباده يوم القيامة 	136
فصل إثبات رؤية الله تعالى يوم القيامة 	137
فصل الإيمان بالقدر 	138
فصل توقير أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 	139
فصل حكم من سب أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 	140
فصل وجوب السمع والطاعة لولاة الأمر وإن جاروا وإن ظلموا 	142
فصل فناء الأرواح 	143
فصل ترك مالك التحديث بالحديث مخافة الفتنة على بعض الناس 	144
فصل موقف الإمام مالك من الأشعرية 	145
الأشاعرة عند الإمام مالك ليسوا من أهل السنة 	145
أهل المغرب قبل ابن تومرت على السنة والاشتغال بالفقه مجانبين لطريقة الأشاعرة 	145
موقف الإمام مالك من الصوفية ورقصهم وسماعهم	147
القاضي ابن عطية وإبطاله بعض متعلقات الصوفية 	148
فتوى الإمام الطرطوشي في الصوفية 	149
فتوى المازري رحمه الله في سماع الصوفية وأناشيدهم وألحانهم 	150
فتوى الشيخ الصالح أبي فارس القيرواني في الصوفية وذم سماعهم وطريقتهم	152
فتوى الوغليسي في ذم الصوفية 	156
فتوى أبي عبد الله الحفار في الصوفية 	157
فتوى الشيخ أبي إسحاق الشاطبي في الصوفية 	161
الفرق بين مجالس الذكر عند السلف وعند الصوفية 	167
الإنشادات الشعرية وموقف السلف منه 	171
التواجد الصوفي عند السماع البدعي ، والآثار الإيمانية عند سماع القرآن 	175
التطريب والتغني في الأشعار	182
قصة الحارث المحاسبي مع الإمام أحمد 	184
فصل التقرب إلى الله تعالى بألحان القصائد الزهدية 	187
مجلس السبت في القيروان وموقف يحيى بن عمر منه 	188
قول الطرطوشي في تلحين الشعر والتغني به 	190
فصل في فضل ليلة النصف من شعبان ، وبدعية الاحتفال بها	192
فصل الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي 	194
فصل في التغني بالقرآن 	196
فصل قراءة القرآن في المسجد 	201
فصل الاجتماع على تلاوة القرآن 	203
فصل الاجتماع لسماع القصص في المسجد 	204
فصل قراءة القرآن في رمضان 	207
فصل قراءة " قل هو الله أحد " مرارا في ركعة واحدة 	207
فصل التثويب في الأذان 	207
فصل التغني في الأذان 	209
فصل الدعاء بعد الإقامة 	211
فصل الجهر والتلفظ بالنية 	212
فصل سجود الشكر 	212
فصل المصافحة بعد السلام 	214
فصل الدعاء بعد السلام من الصلاة 	214
فصل التكبير أدبار الصلوات 	219
فصل  نوع من التكبير المحدث 	220
فصل صفة التكبير أيام التشريق	220
فصل التهنئة أيام العيد 	221
فصل صلاة الضحى جماعة 	223
فصل تزويق المسجد وتزيينه 	223
فصل كتابة الآيات وتزويق المسجد بها 	227
فصل في شد الرحال إلى المساجد الثلاثة 	227
فصل يلزم المشي إلى إلى مسجد مكة ولا يلزم المشي إلى مسجد المدينة أو مسجد بيت المقدس	227
شد الرحل إلى مكة أو المدينة أو بيت المقدس لغير الصلاة ، كزيارة القبور والآثار والبقيع وغار ثور 	228
نهي الإمام مالك أن يقال زرنا قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 	230
موقف ابن تيمية من زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 	230
فصل يشرع  لمن قدم المدينة السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم	236
فصل هل يدعو عند قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم	239
فصل هل يستقبل القبلة أم يستقبل القبر	234
فصل لا يطول الوقوف عند قبره عليه السلام	242
فصل لا  يتمسح بقبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم	242
فصل لا  يصلى إلى قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم	243
فصل دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اللهم لا تجعل قبري وثنا يعبد ) 	245
فصل شد الرحل إلى الآثار التي في المدينة	247
فصل زيارة قبور الشهداء بالمدينة	249
فصل شد الرحل إلى بيت المقدس	249
فصل السفر إلىغير مكة والمدينة وبيت المقدس	249
فصل الصلاة إلى المصحف	254
فصل تحزيب المصحف	255
فصل قراءة سورة يس على الميت	256
فصل رفع اليدين في الدعاء	256
فصل مسح الوجه بعد الدعاء	257
فصل الاجتماع للدعاء يوم عرفة	257
فصل الدعاء عند ختم القرآن	260
فصل الوقوف للدعاء عند دخول المسجد و عند الخروج منه	261
فصل الدعاء عند ذبح الأضحية	262
فصل الزيادة في الدعاء عند تقبيل الحجر	262
فصل الدعاء بغير الألفاظ الواردة	263
فصل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند التعجب أو في غير موضع الاحتساب	264
فصل السجع في الدعاء	265
فصل في سبب كون هذه الأمور من الدعاء محدثات	266
فصل تلقين الميت بعد الدفن	268
فصل الذكر والنداء على  الجنائز	268
فصل القراءة على القبر	271
فصل السنة دفن الأموات في الصحراء	271
فصل رش القبر بالماء بعد الدفن	272
فصل النهي عن البناء على القبور والكتابة عليها	272
فصل بناء المساجد على قبور الأنبياء والعلماء والصالحين	267
فصل في التبرك بتربة الرجل الصالح	280
فصل الاجتماع للعزاء	280
فصل البدء بيمين نعش الميت	281
فصل تقليم أظفار الميت وحلق عانته	281
فصل وضع الخدين على الحجر	281
فصل دفن الشعر والأظفار	281
فصل ما جاء في الصور والتماثيل	282
فصل في التعبد لله بالسكوت يوما	282

وهذا مثال يتضح به منهجية الكتاب : 

فصل القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق 

قال ابن أبي أويس  : القرآن كلام الله وعلمه ووحيه وتنزيله ، فمن قال مخلوق فهو كافر ، هذه مقالة خالي مالك  

قال ابن القاسم : أرى من قال إن الله لم يكلم موسى أن يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل ، أراه من الحق الواجب وهو الذي أدين الله عليه . 

قال أبو جعفر القصري : كان أسد بن الفرات  إمام العراقيين بالقيروان كافة ، مشهورا بالفضل والدين ، ودينه ومذهبه هو السنة ، يقول القرآن كلام الله عز وجل وليس بمخلوق ، وكان يبدع من يقول غير ذلك .  

قال بكر بن حماد : قلت لسحنون : إنهم يقولون : إن أسد بن الفرات يقول القرآن مخلوق ؟ فقال سحنون : والله ما قاله ، ولو قاله ما قلناه  

وقال أبو سليمان داود بن يحيى : رأيت أسد بن الفرات يعرض التفسير ، فتلا هذه الآية ( فاستمع لما يوحى إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني ) فقال عند ذلك أسد ، ويح لأهل البدع ، هلكت هوالكهم ، يزعمون أن الله جل وعز خلق كلاما ، يقول ذلك الكلام المخلوق ( أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا )  

قال حمديس : إن سحنون ترك شهود الجمعة وراء معد بن عقال إّ كان يصلي بمسجد القيروان ، وكان يقول بخلق القرآن . 

حضر محمد بن سحنون يوما عند علي بن حميد الوزير ، وكان علي يبغيه ، وكان يجل محمدا ويعظمه ويكبره ، وكان في مجلسه جماعة ممن يحسن المناظرة ، وأحضر معهم شيخا قدم من المشرق يقال له أبو سليمان النحوي ، صاحب الكسائي الصغير ، وكان يقول بخلق القرآن ، ويذهب إلى الاعتزال ، فقال علي بن حميد الوزير لمحمد : يا أبا عبد الله إن هذا الشيخ وصل إلينا من المشرق ، وقد تناظر معه هؤلاء فناظره أنت ، فقال محمد : تقول أيها الشيخ أو تسمع ؟ فقال له الشيخ : قل يا بني ، فقال محمد : أرأيت كل مخلوق هل يذل لخالقه ؟ فسكت الشيخ ولم يحر جوابا ، ومضى وقت طويل وانحصر ولم يأت بشيء ؟ فسر بذلك علي بن حميد وأهل المجلس . 

 فسئل ابن سحنون أن يبين لهم معنى سؤاله هذا ، فقال إن قال إن كل مخلوق يذل لخالقه فقد كفر ، لأنه جعل القرآن ذليلا ، لأنه يذهب إلى أنه مخلوق ، قال الله عز وجل : ( وإنه لكتاب عزيز لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد ) وإن قال إنه لا يذل ، فقد رجع إلى مذهب أهل السنة ، لأنه لا يذهب في هذه الحالة إلى أنه مخلوق الذي هو صفة من صفاته .  

وقال أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الأندلسي المالكي الشهير بابن أبي زمنين: 
ومن قول أهل السنة أن القرآن كلام الله وتنزيله ،  ليس بخالق ولا مخلوق ، منه تبارك وتعالى بدأ وإليه يعود  

وقال: حدثني وهب عن ابن وضاح عن زهير بن عباد عن عباد قال : كان كل من أدركته من المشايخ ؛ مالك بن أنس وسفيان بن عيينة وفضيل بن عياض ، وعيسى بن يونس ، وعبد الله بن المبارك ووكيع بن الجراح وغيرهم ممن أدكت من فقهاء الأمصار ، مكة والمدينة والعراق والشام ومصر وغيرها يقولون : القرآن كلام الله ، ليس بخالق ولا مخلوق ، ولا ينفعه علم حتى يعلم ويؤمن أن القرآن كلام الله ليس بخالق ولا مخلوق  

وقال: وقال ابن وضاح : ولا يسع أحدا أن يقول كلام الله قط حتى يقول : ليس بخالق ولا مخلوق ، ولا ينفعه علم حتى يعلم ويوقن أن القرآن كلام الله ليس بخالق ولا مخلوق ، منه عز وجل بدأ وإليه يعود ، ومن قال بغير هذا فقد كفر بالله العظيم  

وقال : وقال مسلمة بن القاسم : كلام الله عز وجل منزل مفروق ليس بخالق ولا مخلوق ، لا تدخل فيه ألفاظنا ، وإن تلاوتنا له غير مخلوقة ، لأن التلاوة هي القرآن بعينه ، فمن زعم أن التلاوة مخلوقة ، فقد زعم القرآن مخلوقا ، ومن زعم أن القرآن مخلوقا ، فقد زعم أن علم الله مخلوق ، ومن زعم أن علم الله مخلوق فهو كافر. 

قال أبو مصعب الزهري: القرآن ليس بمخلوق وهو مذهب عبد الملك بن الماجشون 

وقال عبد الملك بن الماجشون : وسمعت من أدركت من علمائنا يقولون: القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق. 

قال ابن أبي زيد شيخ المالكية  ، والملقب بمالك الصغير :
فمما اجتمعت الأئمة عليه من أمور الديانة ، ومن السنن التي خلافها بدعة وضلالة وأن كلامه صفة من صفاته ، ليس بمخلوق فيبيد ، ولا صفة لمخلوق فينفد ، وأن الله عز وجل كلم موسى بذاته ، وأسمعه كلامه لا كلاما قام في غيره . 

ثم قال في آخره : وكل هذا قول مالك ، فمنه منصوص من قوله ومنه معلوم من مذهبه 

قال ابن أبي حاتم : في كتابي عن الربيع بن سليمان ، قال حضرت الشافعي أو حدثني أبو شعيب إلا أني أعلم أنه حضر عبد الله بن عبد الحكم ، ويوسف بن عمرو بن يزيد ، وحفص الفرد ، وكان الشافعي يسميه حفصا المنفرد ، فسأل حفص عبد الله بن عبد الحكم ، فقال ما تقول في القرآن ؟ فأبى أن يجيبه ، فسأل يوسف بن عمرو بن يزيد ، فلم يجبه ، وكلاهما أشار إلى الشافعي ، فسأل الشافعي ، فاحتج عليه الشافعي ، وطالت فيه المناظرة ، فأقام الشافعي الحجية عليه ، بأن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق ، وكفر حفصا الفرد . 

قال أبو عثمان سعيد بن الحداد  : ثم جرى ذكر تكلم الله تعالى لموسى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقلت : ممن سمع موسى الكلام ؟ قال ابن الأشج : من الشجرة . قلت : من ورقها أو من لحائها ؟ قال أبو عثمان : فوالله ما درى أحد من أهل المجلس مرادي _ فيما ظهر لي _ إلا الأمير ، فبدر فقال لابن الأشج : اسكت ويلك ، خوفا أن يجيب فيجب عليه القتل . 

قيل لأبي عثمان : وما أردت أصلحك الله بهذا الكلام ؟ فقال : لأنه كل ما صرح ، فقال بأنه من الشجرة على الحقيقة كفر وزعم أن الله تبارك وتعالم لم يكلم موسى ، وأنه لم يفضله بكلامه . 

قال : ثم حول الأمير وجهه إلي ، فقال لي : أقول لك كما قلت لابن طالب : لا أقول مخلوقا ولا غير مخلوق ، قال : فقلت له : لم ؟ قال : لأن الله تعالى قال كلامي ، ولم يقل مخلوقا ولا غير مخلوق .  

قال : فقلت له : فإن قال غيرك مثل ما قلت في علم الله سبحانه ؟ فقال : إن الله عز وجل لم يقل مخلوقا ولا غير مخلوق ، وسلك في العلم مسلكك في الكلام ؟  

قال : فقال : والله لو قال ذلك أحد لقسمته بسيفي . 

قال : فقلت له : ولم ؟ قال : لأنه لو كان مخلوقا لكان قبل أن يخلق العلم جاهلا ، لأن ضد العلم الجهل ، قال فقلت له : فكذلك لا يقال في الكلام مخلوق ، لأنه لو كان مخلوقا لكان موصوفا قبل خلقه بضده وهو الخرس ، وما لزم في العلم لزم مثله في الكلام . 

ودليل آخر : إن العلم لا يعدو إحدى منزلتين ؛ إما أن يكون صفة فعل كان من الله عز وجل ، فمن شك في خلق ذلك فهو كافر ، ولعلم الله وقدرته ، ومن شك فلم يدر ذلك مخلوق أو مخلوق فهو كافر ، والكلام لا يعدو هاتين المنزلتين ، فالواقف شاهد على نفسه بأنه تارك للقول بالحق حتما .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ الفاضل / أبو مريم




> سلامٌ عليكم،
> فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
> أما بعد،
> حفظك الله ورعاك، فأسأل الله تعالى نسخةً من رسالتك التي حصلت بها على درجة الماجستير، وإن كانت نسخةً ما زالت قيد التنقيح والتحرير والزيادة، لأهمية الأمر،


بارك الله فيك يا أخي وحقيقة الأمر أنني على الرغم من حصولي على درجة (ممتاز) بهذه الرسالة فأنا لم أزل غير راضٍ عن نشرها بالصورة التي هي عليه الآن ، لأنها يتنقصها تحرير كثير من المسائل ، ولولا انشغالي بالعمل في بحث الدكتوراه لجلست لإخراجها لكن الحمد لله على كل حال ، وكل شيء بمقدار، أسأل الله أن ييسر إخرجها في أقرب وقت وعلى أفضل صورة تنفع المسلمين . فعليك بالدعاء .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ الفاضل / محمد السالم .
بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله خيرًا على هذا الجهد .
لكن سامحني لم أستطع أن أدرك - من خلال الفهرس - الأبواب الرئيسة للكتاب وانتظامها في هذا العمل الطيب.
وأيضا تلك الفصول التي ذكرتها :
- فصل: الإيمان قول وعمل.
- فصل: الكلام على التوحيد وما يناقضه .
.... إلى آخر هذه الفصول ، ما علاقتها بالمذهب المالكي ، هل تنقل فيها كلام علماء المالكية فقط ، أم ماذا ؟ 
معذرة هذه الأسئلة للمدارسة ، ويمكنك ألا تجيب ، فقط لم أفهم - من خلال العرض - الترتيب الأساسي للكتاب التي تندرج تحته تلك الفصول . بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وبكتابك . آمين .

----------


## ابو أنس الكيني

اخي في الله علي احمد (مشرف) جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الافادة وجعل الله في ميزان حسناتك
اخي في الله كنت ابحث في هذه الايام ما يخص (معاملة اهل البدع) اذا كان عندك افدني او اذا كان ضمن الكتب اشرني.
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ الفاضل / أبو أنس 
لم أفهم السؤال جيدًا ، لكن إن كنت تسأل عن كتاب أو بحث يفيدك في موقف أهل السنة من المبتدعة وطريقة التعامل معهم ، فيمكنك الرجوع إلى كتاب ((موقف أهل السنة والجماعة من أهل الأهواء والبدع)) , تأليف الدكتور إبراهيم ابن عامر الرحيلي.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيكم دكتور علي على هذا الجهد العظيم.
واسمح لي-مشكورًا- بتدوين بعض العناوين التي طُبعتْ مؤخرًا في هذا الباب.
1- منهج البخاري في الرواية عن المبتدعة في صحيحه ومروياتهم في الجامع الصحيح. تأليف: أندونسيا بنت خالد محمد حسون.
2- الرواية  عن المبتدعة . دراسة نظرية تطبيقية على رواية الشيعة في صحيح البخاري. تأليف: محمد سعيد محمد البغدادي.
3-الرواة المبدَّعون من رجال الكتب الستة. تأليف: محمد سعيد رسلان.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا أبا عاصم ، وليتك تذكر دار النشر وسنة الطباعة إن أمكن .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> جزاك الله خيرًا يا أبا عاصم ، وليتك تذكر دار النشر وسنة الطباعة إن أمكن .


أفعل شيخنا إن شاء الله.

----------

